# drowned bees in hive top feeder



## Brenda

I don't see the drowned bee, but I have the same feeder and it looks like the bottom part of the white insert on yours is in front of the those little stubs at the bottom. If it is that's allowing the bees to get into the syrup chamber and drown. 
I'll take a picture of mine today and post it. The white insert goes behind those stubs and you should be able to see them at bottom.


----------



## thelorax

Brenda said:


> looks like the bottom part of the white insert on yours is in front of the those little stubs at the bottom. If it is that's allowing the bees to get into the syrup chamber and drown.


Yes they can get into the chamber, that's where they have drowned. Dummy me, I'm thinking that was part of the design. Hindsight is 20/20, I never asked at the supply shop and it was busy there.



> I'll take a picture of mine today and post it. The white insert goes behind those stubs and you should be able to see them at bottom.


Thanks very much! I hope they go to town on the syrup because I just put my 2nd deep on with brand new frames & foundation.


----------



## Brenda

Don't feel bad. It stumped me for awhile too.


----------



## thelorax

thanks a lot (from the girls )


----------



## thelorax

*top hive feeder looks different*

I took a look at the feeder empty. Looks different, doesn't have the pins. Looks there is nothing for the white plastic to be shoved behind or into. How the heck can this be water tight? I tested in the house by putting more than a gallon of water in it. Then seeing the water line (say 3/4" up) , I stuck dry strips of paper down, in the little white slits, into the space where the bees would presumably crawl down. The paper strips got wet at the water line, I don't see how the bees can do anything but drown. Looks like I'll be going to the store on Monday.

Thanks


----------



## Brenda

Yeah, that's different from mine. Maybe you can put some screen wire down the inside where the bees could crawl down it to get to syrup, and run a little under the edge to keep them from getting into the syrup tank? How does the maker expect the bees not to drown in that thing? :scratch:


----------



## KQ6AR

I don't know you're feeder. But the syrup does go into the bee chamber its supposed to. The plastic should keep the bees from getting into the main reservoir.


----------



## thelorax

I returned the feeder. Turns out the white plastic is to keep the bees in, it is not supposed to be water (or syrup) tight. Thus if you have an inch in the reservoir, you have an inch in that channel for the bees to slip into and drown.

Going low tech, I filled up quart Ball jars, poked holes in the lids, and just put them direct on frames.


----------



## Durandal

Hate those feeders. I mean, they blow.

I still use them because I hate to waste good money, but in the end if you have ANY syrup in them and you need to dive in the hive they suck to move...bare handed or even worse with gloves. 

So, that said, ALL hive tops feeders will drown bees. Period. If it bothers you rip out those white plastic dividers and staple together a hive float.

I did the same with those Beemax styrofoam top feeders. They do the same thing.

The ones I like are the miller hive top feeder with two chambers. On one side I put pollen and on the other syrup (early in season).

Best thing still is the hive top with a hole cut in it for a mason jar. No drowned bees, can see it when its empty and can replace without opening a thing.


----------



## thelorax

Durandal said:


> Best thing still is the hive top with a hole cut in it for a mason jar. No drowned bees, can see it when its empty and can replace without opening a thing.


appreciate the feedback, thanks


----------



## Brenda

I've had mine on since the 3rd (when I posted the pic of it empty) and refilled it today. No drowned bees, but the ants found it.


----------



## Ardilla

I've used the kind Brenda posted for a couple years now without any problems.


----------



## SL Tx

*here is what drowned bees look like*

I haven't lost a bee since I fixed this problem. The other trick is a screened inner cover..just pour syrup through it to prevent kamikazi's (sp?)

http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=6d43708bfe7598b626cd1d30d33b21f1


----------



## Brenda

Can't access the photo. It's asking for sign in info.


----------



## cesared

I don't see the pix and I'm logged in!!


----------



## beemandan

I can't see the photos either. Are they the same as post #19 in this thread?
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?334712-Best-hive-feeder&highlight=feeder


----------



## jcase

I cant see any of the photos. Photobucket is garbage now a days, check out imgur.com instead.

I use expanded clay pebbles as floats in feeders. Top feeders, frame feeders, and even open feeding.

https://www.amazon.com/Original-HYD...205331&sr=8-15&keywords=expanded+clay+pebbles

Shop around locally, garden stores and hydroponic stores. I get 50L for $35.

Works wonderfully.


----------



## Phoebee

We have a different type of feeder, but occasionally get drowned bees. I've learned to add syrup slowly, and watch to see if they get out of the way. Sometimes the fearless little dummies will just stand in the bottom of the feeder as the syrup comes up around their bee knees and not realize they are in trouble until they are covered. Usually they'll move if the syrup comes up slowly enough.


----------

